# Call centre in canberra



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All,

Me and my wife are planning to apply for ss for ACT.... We are applying for job code 149211 as contact centre manager..... Wanted information on call centre based in canberra and jobs availability..... Please advise


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Really need your help to understand if I am making right decision


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Any one can help me please on this


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Try looking into www.seek.com


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I have checked but unable to find all information..... So was asking from some one who would have detailed info about it and can help me


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

I live in Canberra. Most jobs require citizenship and security clearance. 

Even if you are working in contact center . since most data is very sensitive and of national importance. 

Plus I haven't heard of any call center in Canberra . 

Since you have 2 years commitment to make choose your state wisely .


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

There is no other state which is offering state sponsorship than canberra for contact centre..... Unable to understand what to do


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

I suggest you research well . I m not sure if you are allowed to work in area other than ones that you are nominated for. 

Search for Canberra businesses and call centers . 

Also when looking in seek.com.Au I suggest look for if they need security clearance.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Where can I check for other state sponsorship list.... Please help


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/act-occupation-list/


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

My occupation us mentioned in this list but not sure about job availability.... Code is 149211


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Just Google for state sponsorship list NSW ... Victoria etc 


NSW gas stopped accepting applications for this year ...


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya I would look for other options but just in case what kind off jobs are there in canberra which does not require citizenship


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Some act state departments ... 

Shops ... Grocery ... Stores and restaurants ...

Probably colleges ... 

I have seen basic helpdesk jobs requiring security clearance.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

What domain you work for


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

I m working for a software company which has a project in act


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Check http://m.seek.com.au/customer-service-jobs/in-act/

Seems like there are some jobs that may not require clearance


----------



## fahadraza (Apr 11, 2013)

I am in the same boat and been toiling hard to find call or contact center manager jobs in canberra but haven't had much luck. I wonder why there is an occupation ceiling of 1900 for my category and none other state has this occupation list.

If there is such a high demand for the call or contact center manager category, then why the heck I can't find advertised jobs?

Please let me know if I can send ACT jobs lower than the management position?

Fahad Raza


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Fahad,

I completely agree.... What job code you applying for


----------



## fahadraza (Apr 11, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hey Fahad,
> 
> I completely agree.... What job code you applying for


My code is 149211	Call or Contact Centre Manager. Can anyone send me latest jobs for my nominated occupation in Canberra? Boy, it's been a struggle. Also let me know the answers of the following question...

1) How do I send the copy of the advertised jobs since they are not accepting snapshots and links?

2) Wii the employment reference letter suffice for the employment evidence or do I need to send pay slips as well?

3) Assuming I struggle to get a job in my nominated occupation when I arrive in Canberra, can I get a job in other category ( I have loads of freelance experience in digital marketing especially social media marketing)? Will it effect my permanent residency?

Please don't forget to send me links of recent call or contact center manager jobs in Canberra.

Fahad Raza


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

*Need help in understanding call center related jobs in ACT*

Hi,
Any luck in finding Contact center job in ACT? What does it look like, go, no go?
I came across this whole thing and wanted to investigate the ACTUAL job availability on ground zero before i plunge.
Would appreciate if you can share your research and findings.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I have checked there are couple looks like but nothing concrete..... I have applied for visa waiting for co..... Not done my medicals yet..... My pcc is done waiting for my spuse pcc


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Devang, I had gone through your journey on this site and the least I can say that you've been daring to go for it in the midst of all the uncertainties. My wishes for you.
Couple of Questions.
1) Did you pursue the whole thing (documentation) on your own (SA, Visa Filing) or you took some agent's help?
2) When do you plan to land there should your PCC formalities are completed? 
3) How many months do you give yourself in job hunting considering the present jobs scenerio?
4) What all do you know about being elgibile/claiming Unemp Benefit?
5) Do you know (or has anyone told you) that you can seek change of state should you're able to prove that ACT is not able to offer you a job by showing evidences of your efforts to find a job? How true is that?
6) Do you have friends or knowns who have made it there in our category, successfully (landed with Job)?

I really wish and hope that you fulfill your dream after all the hardwork and pave way for followers.

Regards.


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I have applied on my own so far........ for jobs I only need one and I know I can get it....... I have applied for act ss..... Dunno anyone who got it through and got the job...... Would fly as soon as I get the visa..... Crossing my fingers


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

NoSleep said:


> Hi Devang, I had gone through your journey on this site and the least I can say that you've been daring to go for it in the midst of all the uncertainties. My wishes for you.
> Couple of Questions.
> 1) Did you pursue the whole thing (documentation) on your own (SA, Visa Filing) or you took some agent's help?
> 2) When do you plan to land there should your PCC formalities are completed?
> ...


A)There is a two year waiting for most benefits and financial assistance ... 

You do get medicare though . 

B) change of state prior to 2 years is normally only on a case to case basis. 


C) in case of act please consider as much time as you can to find a new job. 

Be prepared to do odd jobs while you keep looking for a regular job


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

indianinact said:


> A)There is a two year waiting for most benefits and financial assistance ...
> 
> You do get medicare though .
> 
> ...


Thanks Indiainact... All your feedback/comments and suggestions are highly helpful and appreciated. Would help in deciding the worth of all this.

How has been your life there besides Work? You accompanied with someone? Do you like that place?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

NoSleep said:


> Thanks Indiainact... All your feedback/comments and suggestions are highly helpful and appreciated. Would help in deciding the worth of all this.
> 
> How has been your life there besides Work? You accompanied with someone? Do you like that place?


I m here with my wife and infant baby .

This place is amazing if you are looking for a quite place 

Lakes and walks and winter 

Has very good education system and extremely safe since most of the purple are government servants or professors.

In terms of night life and things to go to there is virtually nothing .


There are less than 400k people living here so it's never too crowded like Sydney but gets very boring at times too . specially in the winter 

Hth


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya please tell me as well..... Which places are good to stay..... My wife its planning to go first..... Please help for any accommodation for her..... Ur help is required


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Devang said:


> Ya please tell me as well..... Which places are good to stay..... My wife its planning to go first..... Please help for any accommodation for her..... Ur help is required


Firstly look up on Gumtree or domain.Com.au or allhomes.com.au for shared accommodation

Consider places closer to bus stops and with bus connectivity till late in evening. 

Also look at action buses sites and Google maps for directions 

I would suggest trying to find Indian family sharing accommodation if you can ...


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

This place can get freaking cold so please carry sufficient winter clothes if coming before October


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

indianinact said:


> I m here with my wife and infant baby .
> 
> This place is amazing if you are looking for a quite place
> 
> ...


Sounds Great. Happy to hear that you don't regret. That's MOST important. 
I am nicely settled here in Delhi with job and family. Heard about this opportunity. Got me interested. However, what is detracting me is the whole JOB HUNTING in anyways so drained out market (from all that i heard/saw). 
May be i am being more pessimistic that i should be.
Presently, difficult to make my mind on my proceedings around this opportunity.
Just mulling over forums/blogs, talking to good ppl like yourself and trying to CALCULATE. 

Good to hear from you.
Enjoy your Eve.
Regards.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

NoSleep said:


> Sounds Great. Happy to hear that you don't regret. That's MOST important.
> I am nicely settled here in Delhi with job and family. Heard about this opportunity. Got me interested. However, what is detracting me is the whole JOB HUNTING in anyways so drained out market (from all that i heard/saw).
> May be i am being more pessimistic that i should be.
> Presently, difficult to make my mind on my proceedings around this opportunity.
> ...


I m moving from Canberra in a few weeks though  

Its more because of work than anything else . 

Job hunting in Canberra is more difficult compared to Sydney and Melbourne because of security clearance requirements for most white collar Australian public service jobs


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

indianinact said:


> I m moving from Canberra in a few weeks though
> 
> Its more because of work than anything else .
> 
> Job hunting in Canberra is more difficult compared to Sydney and Melbourne because of security clearance requirements for most white collar Australian public service jobs


Request you to please Elaborate the "Security Clearance"... what kind of security clearance is required to work? What is expected out of immigrants in Canberra?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Will reply from computer ... Tried of typing from phone


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Devang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me and my wife are planning to apply for ss for ACT.... We are applying for job code 149211 as contact centre manager..... Wanted information on call centre based in canberra and jobs availability..... Please advise


Just wanted to know Devang.. where did you give your IELTS test? Mumbai or any other city? I am from Mumbai which is the best place to give the test


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

Ani.pepe said:


> Just wanted to know Devang.. where did you give your IELTS test? Mumbai or any other city? I am from Mumbai which is the best place to give the test


We're from Mumbai too and we gave out IELTS in Mumbai itself. It all depends on if you are in a hurry to get the test done, sometimes other cities have the test scheduled on certain weekends when its not scheduled in Mumbai. 

Check the British Council website, they have a nation wide schedule with availability of seats for each day too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

NoSleep said:


> Request you to please Elaborate the "Security Clearance"... what kind of security clearance is required to work? What is expected out of immigrants in Canberra?


most details are here

Australian Government Security Vetting Agency

since canberra has mainly govt agencies they often deal with extremely sensitive data from tax, immi, department of health and defense

also australia takes privacy of its citizens very very seriously

so before employing anyone in a position that potentially provides u access to sensitive data u need to go thru sec clearance .

citizens are preferred in public service for obvious reasons like patriotism, ability to charge / extratide / hold accountable in case of issues and a verifiable history

as a result fresh migrants often find it difficult to get whitecollar jobs in APS

similar requirements are relaxed in most state level jobs 


hth


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I gave my ielts in mumbai in dec I have also heard about security clearance but that sites not demoralize me...... I am very positive....... Also if you know any indian families got share accommodation please lemme know


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

If ACT is so particular about citizenship for a contact center job, why are they giving sponsorship for this particular job. When they know, that people will come from other countries with only PR and finally they cannot get a job as they are not citizens? Something not acceptable...I guess


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

As I said state departments donot always have security clearance requirement ...

But most federal jobs do

Look at seek.com.au ... Most IT jobs have a security clearance requirement


----------



## tonygates (Jun 6, 2013)

How do I send the copy of the advertised jobs since they are not accepting snapshots and links?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

tonygates said:


> How do I send the copy of the advertised jobs since they are not accepting snapshots and links?




print the webpage as a PDF document that might work with them. 

try pdfforge.com to download and install software or adobe.com allows printing PDF files online


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Devang, how's the progress? Have you landed there?


----------



## Devang (Nov 10, 2012)

No still waiting for co and golden mail


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best. i am waiting for SS Nomination


----------



## NoSleep (Jun 4, 2013)

All the best.


----------



## Aparwar (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi All,

Just went through the entire thread. I am also a 149211 applicant and am currently awaiting grant. 

Am of the same feeling as most of you on why is the state sponsoring this occupation when there are absolutely no call centers there and you need to be a citizen to work in a govt dept.

I guess will take my chances as there was no other state sponsoring my occupation.

Has any of you landed in ACT already? How is the job situation there?

Thanks...Amit


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Aparwar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just went through the entire thread. I am also a 149211 applicant and am currently awaiting grant.
> 
> ...




Hi Amit

The job code 149211/212 is in limited category now. Even i am applying for the same. Woudl it be an issue at the stage when one is applying for VET or, would it be an issue later. I am asking this as I do not see 5 openings for Call Center Manager though I see 5 openings for Call center reps.
Thanks
Ashish


----------



## Aparwar (Jul 12, 2013)

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Amit
> 
> The job code 149211/212 is in limited category now. Even i am applying for the same. Woudl it be an issue at the stage when one is applying for VET or, would it be an issue later. I am asking this as I do not see 5 openings for Call Center Manager though I see 5 openings for Call center reps.
> Thanks
> Ashish


Vetassess has nothing to do with any openings in any state or whether a state is sponsoring an occupation or not. They will individually assess whether you are a Call center Manager or not and certify accordingly. 

Basis this positive skill assessment you would need to then go to state asking for sponsorship. At this stage you will be asked for 5/6 openings relevant to your chosen occupation or which are close to your nominated occupation - ACT asked for such evidence of jobs.

Let me know if you have any question..PM me your number and will call you


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Aparwar said:


> Vetassess has nothing to do with any openings in any state or whether a state is sponsoring an occupation or not. They will individually assess whether you are a Call center Manager or not and certify accordingly.
> 
> Basis this positive skill assessment you would need to then go to state asking for sponsorship. At this stage you will be asked for 5/6 openings relevant to your chosen occupation or which are close to your nominated occupation - ACT asked for such evidence of jobs.
> 
> Let me know if you have any question..PM me your number and will call you





Thanks a lot Amit. You have been a great help. I've messaged you my number.

Ashish


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

*Please Help!*

Hi All,

I have a similar situation where I have been advised to take up regional sponsor visa to Canberra and I have about 10 years experience in call centre and management roles. I was initially living in Australia for about 2 years and withdrew my PR application as i got married to a South African. We are now interested in migrating.

I wanted to migrate via Relative visa as I have 3 sisters in Melbourne who are citizens of Australia. But the agent has informed me that I cannot work in relative visa. Also he informed me that if I do not get any jobs in Canberra I can move to other states. Is that correct?


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

I would really appreciate if anyone can help me how they found the call centre jobs in canberra. As my agent has requested me to provide some job availabilty links and so far i have found 0. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could assist me in the same.


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

What is you job code & can you tell me what all you have handled, I will try & help


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

Applied for Call Centre Manager - 149211 - I have almost 10 years experience in call centre

Currently I'm Assistant Manager for a outsourced company in South Africa and funny enough I manage a Australian Client - Wesfarmers Insurance. I have also worked for about 2 years in Melbourne when I applied for PR initally - Due to personal reasons I withdrew my application but I have decided to move again with my husband.

I looked up for job oppurtunites and there are hardly any and it is delaying my visa process because i have nothing to show!

Please advise. Thanks

Loki


----------



## musali (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Ashish for offering assistance.

Apologise as I'm unable to send any private messages because i do not have access.

However below is my experience in call centre industry

I have been agent/QA/Voice coach for few years and then grew the corporate ladder. Below is my management experience
4 yrs - Team leader (Inbound - Banking/Health Insurance @ Wipro/Cognizant)
2 yrs current - Assistant Manager (Inbound/Webchat - General Insurance @ CCI - South African Company)


Thanks

Loki


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

musali said:


> Thanks Ashish for offering assistance.
> 
> Apologise as I'm unable to send any private messages because i do not have access.
> 
> ...



Hey Loki

Don't worry i will PM u my details. I was worried about the same situation a month back & some expat member helped me by calling me & walking me through the process. I guess this time is for me to pay if forward 

Your field is way too different than mine otherwise I would've elaborated on it in the forum itself. I can let you know the options & the way to go about it.

Cheers!!


----------



## Aparwar (Jul 12, 2013)

guys...it is true you can work in other states...there is a way around.

PM me and will forward you the details, while this advise may cost u a small bit (sorry folks, I paid someone too for this advise).

No agent will tell u this openly, they play safe and will only give you directions as per books.


----------



## Vasanthr880 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Help!*

Hi All,

I am new to posting in this forum though I have been reading it for quite a while now.
The job code I am applying for is 149211 Call or contact center Manager. I have over 10 yrs of experience in call centre, back office work and will be applying VETASSESS in a couple of weeks. 

I am facing the same problem of not finding enough open positions and though it is not required before VETASSESS, I am just wondering whether I am making the right move .

Can any of the expats in Australia in this/relevant field help me to know what the current status of demand for this job code and in which state I stand high chance of sponsorship (I have already searched few job portals of Australia and could find only few openings) and the prospects of this job code staying back when the new CSOL is released in June. Thanks in advance. 

Raj


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

I suggest you get VET & IELTS done & then stay put till Aug. I you will be risking 40K to 50K or, so however, if the risk pays off it will place you well ahead in time if 149211 code comes in CSOL in Aug.

Again, since your question is from senior expats & its regarding call center jobs there I guess they should be the one who should answer this part for you.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Raj 
Don't take a decision with regard to your job right away. You have only just started your visa process and by the time your visa actually gets stamped, the scenario may be very different. If you really want to research check out number of companies and turnovers of staff or better still if you know somebody there speak with them. The fact that the job code has been put in the list is reason enough to believe that there is a requirement for it.






Vasanthr880 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to posting in this forum though I have been reading it for quite a while now.
> The job code I am applying for is 149211 Call or contact center Manager. I have over 10 yrs of experience in call centre, back office work and will be applying VETASSESS in a couple of weeks.
> ...


----------

